# Reverse Hitchhiking?



## DoctorZ (Jan 12, 2019)

_I originally posted this adventure on the old Digi-Hitch Forum board, so I've included all the old replies too:_
*
So what do you call it when someone just walks up to your vehicle and hops in?*

It was back in the early 1990s, and I was sitting at a stop light near the Minneapolis, MN city limits around 11 pm. It was winter time, and we were in the middle of a winter storm. The snow was falling quite heavily, and it was fairly cold, probably around 10 degrees above.

There was no one around, or so I thought, but while sitting at this stop light all of a sudden three girls had appeared next to my car, trying to open the passenger side door! I could see that they were quite cold, and covered in snow, so I unlocked my car door and the three of them piled in, two in the back seats, and one next to me in front.

The girls began to explain that they had been walking for two hours in the snowstorm. They had left a party in Brooklyn Park, MN because these guys they had met had tried to make some bad moves on them. I was curious why they would go to a party with guys like that and they explained that they had met them while hitchhiking along a county road up near Hinkley, Minnesota.

I told them that there was no way I could drive them back to Hinkley, with the weather being so bad and stuff. Hinkley is about 45 miles Northeast of Minneapolis. They begged me NOT to take them back to Hinkley; ever, because they had all escaped from a group home up there! They said they were being abused by the staff at this group home, and that the cops would be looking for them. I assumed that since they were all from a group home, that asking them to call their parents was out of the question.

They told me that all they wanted was a warm place to sleep for the night and they would be gone the next day. Taking them back to my place was out of the question, I was living with my parents at the time. They wouldn't have appreciated me bringing home three teenage girls that I didn't even know the names of, let alone the fact they were running away from a group home.

I always had friends whose parents would take in runaways, so we found a phone booth and started making some phone calls. Being it was so late in the evening, I was limited in who I dared call about taking in strangers, but I was able to convince this lady I knew (Betty), who lived in a Section 8 complex, to take them in. She lived with her two young daughters and no men, so it was a good arrangement, especially since the girls had informed me that they were 16 and 17 years old.

The girls ended up staying at Betty's place for three or four days. It was enough time for them to find other living arrangements and also apply for jobs in the city. I ran into two of them (both 18 now) about a year later at a bus stop. They thanked me for helping them out, and told me how they now had a place of their own and steady jobs. They never did get caught by the cops or found by the group home people. (Fake IDs were easy to come by in those days).

That is the only time in my life where someone has just walked up to my vehicle and more less forced their way into a ride. I felt good about helping them out afterwards though. 

(Comments are owned by the poster; digihitch.com is not responsible for their content)

inverse hitchhiking by RABBIT_INT (Aug 02, 2009 @ 10:36 AM CST)
so, it seemed to be a positive experience for you. when I read your subj line I thought you were doing what I myself did down the 101 in 2005. I was in a vehicle owned by some crusties and in an effort to pick up more gas spangers, we drove into all the likely spots (san fran, slo, etc) with the side of the van spray painted "hitchhikers needed" we ended up picking up and dropping off no fewer that 30 hippies who didnt know they even wanted a ride at first. maybe this is the beginning of a whole new era!

inverse hitchhiking by Pooterdunk (Aug 03, 2009 @ 10:51 PM CST)
I think for most single guys under 40, picking up girls is a positive experience. As I've gotten older, and the laws have changed (for the worse), I'd be a bit more hesitant to help out runaway girls. I do remember my days of Cruising Main Street in downtown Hopkins, MN on Fridays and Saturday nights. There was a one block stretch along the cruising strip, called "South Wall" where all the "tween girls" hung out hoping to have some guy(s) ask them to ride around for awhile. There were several occasions where I picked them up in my car, or filled the back of my pick up with about 16 of them at one time. That was back in the late 70's. Now days, the seatbelt laws have ended riding free in the back of pickups, and the sex laws have ended teenage girls riding around with guys over 18 that they don't know. For that matter the loitering and curfew laws now days would have 90% of those girls being picked up by the cops! Back then the cops just drove by and waved. I suppose you could consider what I did almost the same as picking up hitchhikers, though we didn't go anywhere but back and forth on the same street all night. I sure got to know a heck of a lot of people doing that back then. Fun!

RE: Reverse Hitchhiking? by RABBIT_INT (Aug 11, 2009 @ 10:11 AM CST)
word. runaway minor females. there are bunches and bunches, and it's a great way to spend a few years in prison. and they don't even tell you here underage until is too late. (sometimes much to late!) its enough to make a road warrior swear off sexy young women all together.


----------



## salxtina (Jan 12, 2019)

Ok. So now we have to respond the the pedo thread, I guess.

In real life, it's ASTONISHINGLY EASY to be a hitchhiking minor without having sex with randos.
Changes in law enforcement would only "put an end" to this extremely-easy activity if having sex with randos were a routine part of being a hitchhiker.

The only possibility - other than that these grown-men commenters are saying outright that they only interact with hitchhikers as a way to get sex from children (who they name specificly as *"tweens," NOT TEENS*) -
Is that these commenters are saying that they no longer pick up hitchhikers because women and girls will frequently lie about being sexually assaulted.

Study after study has found that grown men are more likely *to be assaulted themselves* than they are to be falsely accused, though.


----------



## DoctorZ (Jan 12, 2019)

salxtina said:


> Ok. So now we have to respond the the pedo thread, I guess.
> 
> In real life, it's ASTONISHINGLY EASY to be a hitchhiking minor without having sex with randos.
> Changes in law enforcement would only "put an end" to this extremely-easy activity if having sex with randos were a routine part of being a hitchhiker.
> ...



Wow! Other than the reference to the "guys at the party" there is nothing in my story that points to guy's looking for sex or being pedophiles!


----------



## Deleted member 21288 (Jan 13, 2019)

DoctorZ said:


> Wow! Other than the reference to the "guys at the party" there is nothing in my story that points to guy's looking for sex or being pedophiles!



The commenters dewd... shits fucked


----------

